# Cav's lovelife



## Mike T.

What happened to Mark Cavendish's long-time girlfriend Melissa? His book, Boy Racer, is dedicated to her. But in Cycling Weekly it says "Cavendish spent the christmas holidays in Paraguay with his girlfriend Fiorella Migliore............."


----------



## worst_shot_ever

Anyone named "Fiorella Migliore" has got to be pretty hot. He must have traded up.


----------



## OnTheRivet

worst_shot_ever said:


> Anyone named "Fiorella Migliore" has got to be pretty hot. He must have traded up.


Brutal and awesome at the same time.


----------



## Mike T.

worst_shot_ever said:


> Anyone named "Fiorella Migliore" has got to be pretty hot. He must have traded up.


Melissa was good looking but here's Fiorella. She's all over Google Images -


----------



## spade2you

I'm surprised he didn't dedicate the book to himself.


----------



## worst_shot_ever

Mike T. said:


> Melissa was good looking but here's Fiorella. She's all over Google Images -



Case closed. Hope for her sake he's not a sprinter in the sack, too.


----------



## baker921

Cute and short! Or is Cav waring stacked heels?


----------



## ::dyslexic::

worst_shot_ever said:


> Case closed. Hope for her sake he's not a sprinter in the sack, too.


I wonder if he does his victory salute's after.


----------



## moonmoth

::dyslexic:: said:


> I wonder if he does his victory salute's after.


 I wonder if he needs a lead-out man, before.


----------



## ::dyslexic::

moonmoth said:


> I wonder if he needs a lead-out man, before.


Do does his lead-out start first and finish after?


----------



## Mootsie

I must be missing something here. Her belly sticks out more than her boobs and is that a slight moustache I see? She must have other talents.


----------



## jackattack

is that a man?
god she is flat.


----------



## rollinrob

jackattack said:


> is that a man?
> god she is flat.



Thats how sprinters like it.....


----------



## atpjunkie

*lead out guy*



::dyslexic:: said:


> Do does his lead-out start first and finish after?


takes her almost to the finish

Cav steps in for the final sprint

and

thanks his team mates


----------



## robdamanii

Wonder who he dials up after his big "win"...


----------



## cheddarlove

rollinrob said:


> Thats how sprinters like it.....


:lol:


----------



## jcjordan

jackattack said:


> is that a man?
> god she is flat.


She needs to be, he cant climb :mad2:


----------



## jackattack

hahahaha.
Poor girl if he makes love as fast as he sprints!!!! things don t last long!!!

hahah


----------



## Jesse D Smith

Mootsie said:


> I must be missing something here. Her belly sticks out more than her boobs and is that a slight moustache I see? She must have other talents.


Agreed. She's attractive, but nothing jaw dropping. It looks like her hair is exhausted from the effort of trying to frame her face. 
Either she dresses him or he dresses her. Either way, it's a fail.


----------



## The Weasel

You all must have super models for wives and/or can climb better than he.


----------



## ksanbon

I think we all have too much free time.......


----------



## Sojourneyman

I think this is the best thread on the Pro Cycling side of things.


----------



## MontyCrisco

wow... tough crowd!


----------



## Keski

Back when Melissa would cook for him:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wRIbNxNDySY


----------



## Comer

Who kept the golden retriever?  





Keski said:


> Back when Melissa would cook for him:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wRIbNxNDySY


----------



## worst_shot_ever

Ah, poor Mel. Now I feel bad.


----------



## jackattack

The Weasel said:


> You all must have super models for wives and/or can climb better than he.


yes don't you?

god it looks like his bike is worth more than his barn?

it must have been before he made all the millions.
See now, he upgraded the house and the wife.

too bad I wonder how is cooking now?

i guess the maid.


----------



## bas

one must train with a rear fender to be as fast as MC


----------



## saird

The Weasel said:


> You all must have super models for wives and/or can climb better than he.


They're just old/fat and slow


----------



## innergel

Ben: Elaine, Elaine. I don't think we should see each other anymore.

Elaine: What? you're breaking up with me? But I sacrificed and supported you while you struggled. What about my dream of dating a doctor?

Ben: I'm sorry, Elaine. I always knew that after I became a doctor, I would dump whoever I was with and find someone better. That's the dream of becoming a doctor.


----------



## mikkelz

jcjordan said:


> She needs to be, he cant climb :mad2:


Damn that is funny! :thumbsup:


----------



## gh1

Mootsie said:


> I must be missing something here. Her belly sticks out more than her boobs and is that a slight moustache I see? She must have other talents.


Looks a bit like he knocked her up.


----------



## uzziefly

jcjordan said:


> She needs to be, he cant climb :mad2:


He HAS to climb - she's taller than him.


----------



## saird

olé mel got thrown in the trash!


----------

